# Grape Prices



## zadvocate (Jul 21, 2016)

This will be my first time making wine with grapes. My local grape supplier came out with their preliminary pricing for Lanza grapes today and I wanted to know if these are normal prices. A lug(36pds) of premium Cab is running $89 $81 and $71(different quality).

Just curious if this is high low or average?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 21, 2016)

zadvocate said:


> This will be my first time making wine with grapes. My local grape supplier came out with their preliminary pricing for Lanza grapes today and I wanted to know if these are normal prices. A lug(36pds) of premium Cab is running $89 $81 and $71(different quality).
> 
> Just curious if this is high low or average?



Really, really high. But would need more specifics. What are the 3 different prices? 

My Lanza Cab last year was $58/lug. Petite Sirah was $51 and Syrah was $49. There were other Suisun grapes (Koch Ranch) available as high as $80. But so far, I have to say my Lanza wines are pretty spectacular, so I don't see the point in paying the premium.


----------



## zadvocate (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks Boatboy24 I thought so.

Lanza Cab $71
Lanza Cab 15 $81
Lanza Cab 169 $81
Lanza Cab Koch $89
Lanza Petite Syrah $65
Lanza Merlot $55


----------



## Johnd (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't know if you got different information than I have, but I have similar information from them on their best stuff that usually sells out really quickly. I've ordered some of the Koch and Cab Clone 169 to do some high end stuff. if the Koch isn't sold out yet, it probably will soon.

I expect to see pricing soon for some of the other more moderately priced stuff, down in the range of the prices Boatboy24 listed from last year.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 21, 2016)

WOW! Those are rather high prices. My grapes run me between $30 and $45 for most varietals.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 25, 2016)

Not a fair comparison, but I'm paying $.65 per pound for my Syrah and Grenache this year, picked in the bin. Sierra Foothills AVA.


----------



## Masbustelo (Jul 25, 2016)

Midwest grapes $1.00 per pound.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 25, 2016)

Whatever the prices end up they have increased markedly in the past few years. Supply and demand at work or just good old opportunism? Sometimes I feel the grape growers and commercial wineries would rather we all "go away." I can only imagine my Poppy and what he would say or do now. In the late 1940's and early 1950's _a 42 pound lug was $.75!_ When it was raised to $1, I thought he was going to burn down the produce yards in Pittsburgh. And, yes, I realize that people made much less money at that time and things all cost a lot less. By comparison, assuming $50 per 36# lug, here ware what some current prices would be:

Average income: $248,832
Average new home: $1,088,640
Ford car: $101,088 to $175,893
Pound of coffee: $28.77
Pound of sugar: $33.44
A dozen eggs: $20.22
Gallon of gas: $14.00

If you went to a café for lunch:

Chicken salad sandwich: $50.54
Egg or ham salad sandwich: $23.33
Banana split: $30.33
Slice of apple pie: $11,66

Yes, prices and wages have gone up but not on such a scale.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 25, 2016)

Those prices are about right in CA


----------



## Rocky (Jul 25, 2016)

NorCal said:


> Those prices are about right in CA



LOL. Yes, I like to watch home improvement shows, house-flippers, yard shows, etc. and I am continually amazed at the prices of homes in California (and parts of Canada, for that matter). I have seen people talking about "a 1500 square foot home and it is _only $500,000!_" Here in Ohio, the home would sell in the low $200k's and for $500k one could get a 3500 square foot home in a good neighborhood, 4 BR, 3.5 Baths, 3 car garage and basement. Some parts of Canada are even more expensive.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 26, 2016)

Last October I bought Calif Cab grapes in Florida for $36 a lug, or a buck a pound. They were in excellent condition too! Roy


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 26, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Whatever the prices end up they have increased markedly in the past few years. Supply and demand at work or just good old opportunism? Sometimes I feel the grape growers and commercial wineries would rather we all "go away." .



Definitely not the case in the NW. Most growers and wineries will work with us home folks. One grower/winery sells by the pound for the published ton price for his AVA. Last year that was about .75/lb for Wauluke slope Syrah. Another sells 1$/lb picked and will crush for you as well for free. Of course, NW grape production is growing like crazy so there is plenty to go around.


----------



## zadvocate (Jul 26, 2016)

Obviously for us east coasters, you have to factor in the shipping costs. That being said I was told to expect to pay upwards of $2.00 a pound for premium grapes. These prices are almost $2.5 a pound and seemed a little high.


----------



## Landwaster (Jul 31, 2016)

Those prices are a little higher than last year. Are you looking at Consumers Produce? We got a variety of grapes last year that were a mix of Lanza and other growers, and they seem to be a better quality grape and are turning out quite nicely. The price is tough to handle, and we're debating now our strategy for this year. In some ways we'd rather make less wine but higher quality.

Apparently Lanza is now selling all their grapes to a large producer, so Consumers had to make a deal to get a batch shipped out here. That might be why the prices are high.


----------



## zadvocate (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes, I was there this weekend and they said they will have other pricing for the other grapes by the end of this week hopefully. I think I am going to get mine from Collinwood in Cleveland. Its a bit of a drive but I have been told he has very good quality grapes. Plus he crushes and destemms for free.


----------



## Siwash (Aug 14, 2016)

in toronto, where there are about 700,000 italian descendants, grape vendors are everywhere... we pay $32 to $35 (and keep in mind that this is Cdn dollars so more like $24 US).. cali grapes!!

u guys are getting ripped off!!


----------



## sdelli (Aug 19, 2016)

I am pretty sure my inventory this fall will include some Napa Cab.... You do not want to know.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 19, 2016)

sdelli said:


> I am pretty sure my inventory this fall will include some Napa Cab.... You do not want to know.



We can get some really nice grapes here at Harford Vineyards. I know a few who purchase there. I think their most expensive grape is a Sonoma Cabernet Sauvignon Chalk Hill AVA Dunsden Vineyard - 36 lbs lug, which goes for $116.50 for each lug, argh.

If I win the lottery I'll let you know if it is worth the cost. Until then I can dream, can't I?


----------



## LoveTheWine (Aug 20, 2016)

Siwash said:


> in toronto, where there are about 700,000 italian descendants, grape vendors are everywhere... we pay $32 to $35 (and keep in mind that this is Cdn dollars so more like $24 US).. cali grapes!!
> 
> u guys are getting ripped off!!



I have purchased grapes such as these. Usually always they are Central Valley grapes, not premium grapes that make good wines. You get what you pay for.


----------



## sdelli (Aug 20, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> We can get some really nice grapes here at Harford Vineyards. I know a few who purchase there. I think their most expensive grape is a Sonoma Cabernet Sauvignon Chalk Hill AVA Dunsden Vineyard - 36 lbs lug, which goes for $116.50 for each lug, argh.
> 
> 
> 
> If I win the lottery I'll let you know if it is worth the cost. Until then I can dream, can't I?




That's only $3.25 a lbs... The grapes we bring in from Chalk Hill every year by the pallet lands at $2.90 lbs.... This year Napa is much more.....


----------



## ColemanM (Aug 20, 2016)

Wow!! And I thought $185 delivered for 50 lbs frozen was high! Oh wait, it is [emoji24]


----------



## NorCal (Aug 21, 2016)

@busabill, @4score and I bought 900 pounds of Chardonnay today. $.63 per pound, picked in our bin.


----------



## mennyg19 (Aug 21, 2016)

Im in Israel, so with the currency exchange rates and weight exchanges, I paid ~$.72/lbs. for Petit Syrah including delivery to my home. I got 50kg and ordered another 20. Thats 154.32 pounds...


----------

